# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Decomisan más de mil kilos de camarón de río en época de veda

## Bruno Cillóniz

A la fecha se han decomisado mil 183 kilogramos de camarón de río que eran comercializados pese a la veda que rige hasta el 31 de marzo del 2009, informó el Ministerio de la Producción.  
Funcionarios de dicho portafolio inspeccionaron un total de 118 restaurantes, cinco hoteles, seis mercados de abastos, dos supermercados, la garita de control de Pucusana, la garita de peaje de Punta Negra, los terminales pesqueros de Villa María del Triunfo y Ventanilla, así como diversas empresas exportadoras y procesadoras de recursos hidrobiológicos. 
El Ministerio indicó que pudo constatar que 17 restaurantes no respetaron la veda de camarón y continuaron ofreciendo el crustáceo a sus comensales.  
Informó que entre los restaurantes que infringieron la veda se encuentran: restaurant Keyclub-San Isidro (7.80 Kg), restaurant Los Cantaritos-San Borja (5 Kg), restaurant cevichería El Mordisco-Lince (60 Kg), restaurant Don Félix-Punta Hermosa (5 Kg), restaurant El Arador del Mar-San Bartolo (1.5 Kg), y el restaurant Señor Limón-San Isidro (1.80 kg). 
De igual modo, el resta urant El Merlín de Cabo Blanco-San Isidro (4.85 Kg), restaurant El Pez Amigo-Miraflores (3.10 Kg), y el restaurant Huaca Pucllana-Miraflores (1.80 Kg). 
Además, el restaurante El Corsario-Punta Hermosa (3 Kg), restaurant Embasy-Lunahuaná (11.90 Kg), restaurant Doña Mary-Lunahuaná (14 Kg), restaurant La Cabañita-Lunahuaná (6 Kg), restaurant Juanita-Lunahuaná (4 Kg), restaurant Paula-Lunahuaná (9 Kg), restaurant Pacífico-Cercado de Lima (1 Kg), y el restaurant de Judith Yolanda P achas Berrospi (3 Kg).
El Ministerio de la Producción reveló también que se incautó camarón de río en el Hotel Sonesta El Olivar-San Isidro (3.10 Kg), y en el Mercado N° 1-Surquillo (12.38 Kg).  
También se decomisaron 220 kilos del crustáceo en la garita de Punta Negra, los cuales eran trasladados por un bus de la empresa de Transporte América del Sur. 
De otro lado, se incineró 105.60 Kg de camarón no aptos para el consumo, los cuales fueron confiscados en el Terminal Pesquero de Villa María del Triunfo.  
Por su parte la Dirección Regional de Producción de Arequipa, incautó un total de 700 Kg del mencionado crustáceo, en diversas intervenciones en el río Ocoña y Camaná.  
Del mismo modo, inspectores del Ministerio de la Producción inmovilizaron 8 088.70 Kg de camarón de río congelado, los cuales fueron procesados antes del inicio de la temporada de veda.  
La mencionada carga -que podrá ser comercializada a partir del 01 de abril-, fue encontrada en el Terminal Pesquero de Villa María del Triunfo (5 638.70 Kg), en las empresas Gam Corp S.A.C.-Callao (2 265.00 Kg) y Agropecuaria Esmeralda S.A.C.-Chorrillos (176 Kg), así como en el Hotel Lo s Delfines (9 Kg).  *Campaña*
La ministra de la Producción, Elena Conterno, afirmó que estas acciones de fiscalización forman parte de la campaña “Respetemos la veda del Camarón”, la cual tiene como objetivo sensibilizar a la población a no extraer, procesar, transportar, comercializar, almacenar o utilizar el camarón de río durante el periodo de veda. 
Dijo que consumir camarón en esta época atenta contra el proceso de maduración del crustáceo, toda vez que, por cada cola de camarón que se ingiere se pierden unos 2 500 huevos, interrumpiendo así el ciclo vital de esta especie. 
“Es importante proteger este tradicional recurso de nuestra gastronomía, para poder seguir degustando en el futuro de un delicioso ´Chupe de Camarones´ o de un ´Cóctel de Camarones´”, explicó. 
Señaló que el Ministerio de la Producción continuará realizando operativos de inspección.  
Además, afirmó que se vienen imponiendo sanciones económicas a quienes infrinjan la ley.  
Sostuvo que estas son de 1 UIT (S/. 3,550) por más de 10 kilos de camarón de río, y ½ UIT por una cifra inferior.  
“La sanción económica viene acompañada de una sanción moral, debido a que se dará a conocer a los medios de comunicación y se publicará en la página web del Ministerio de la Producción (www.produce.gob.pe), los nombres de aquellos restaurantes que no cumplan la veda”, indicó. 
Finalmente, Conterno Martinelli mencionó que el camarón de río decomisado y apto para el consumo, viene siendo donado a diversos centros de ayuda social.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (27/01/09)* *Foto: Andina (Jorge Paz)*Temas similares: Promueven manejo responsable de camarón de río para evitar su depredación ANA dispone veda de acuíferos para conservar recursos hídricos subterráneos Consumo per cápita de arroz en Perú es de 45 kilos al año Nivel de río Amazonas presenta irregular descenso pese a época de estiaje Gobierno regional de Tacna impulsa siembra, crianza y producción de camarón en río Sama

----------

